
Femtolisp: A lightweight, robust, scheme-like Lisp implementation - tosh
https://github.com/JeffBezanson/femtolisp
======
tosh
inlining part of the readme:

    
    
      Before you say "oh no, another lisp",
      consider the following:
    
      femtolisp is about 150kb,
      is very self-contained,
      and has the following features:
      
      * vectors, strings, gensyms
      * backquote
      * exceptions
      * printing and reading circular/shared structure
      * all values can be printed readably
      * prettyprinting
      * hash tables
      * support for directly using C data types ala Python's ctypes
      * equal and ordered comparison predicates that work on circular structure
      * proper tail recursion
      * io and memory streams with utf8 support
      * highly compatible with Scheme, including some R6RS features
      * simple, well-organized, powerful API with as few functions as possible
      * compacting GC
      * and...
    
      ...it is fast, ranking among the fastest non-native-compiled Scheme implementations.

